# Hand-crochet Cotton Dishcloths



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Handmade,crochet dishcloths for sale. I have 2 chicken and 5 six petal flower dishcloths currently available.
100% worsted cotton. 
$4 each for flower design and 4.50 each for chicken. Shipping $3 for one to three dishcloths in contiguous US.
Accept Paypal.


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Those are pretty. I just make plain square ones.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice. How large are they?


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Belfrybat said:


> Very nice. How large are they?


 8 inches flower to flower petal. Chicken 8 inches at widest to about 7.5 inches tallest.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I found a couple chicken ones at a small country store one time years ago and bought them as I thought that they were potholders.  They are just like yours and made of cotton so I guess that they are really dishcloths!!! I love yours!!! So cute!!!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

If they are doubled, two together they are potholders. I have made them and use them in my kitchen.  The ones shown are worsted weight cotton and not doubled, I call these dishcloths. Use these in my kitchen, too.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I like those! You are very talented!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I've re-0pened my Etsy store since physically i'm doing better again. (fingers crossed) My current passion is making doll clothes for 18 inch dolls like Madame Alexander, American Girl. 
I'm Crochetbydiana on Etsy and I call my store my Creation Station.


----------

